# Everything happens for a reason



## PenelopeKate

Hi, 
Please could you help me translate this into greek as i want to get it tatooed around my ankle, 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## diamanti

ΟΥΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΜΑΤΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ 

_(*Leucippus*, fragmenta)_


----------



## orthophron

diamanti said:


> ΟΥΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΜΑΤΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
> 
> _(*leucippus*, fragmenta)_


Let me write the complete sentence: Οὐδὲν χρῆμα μάτην γίνεται, ἀλλὰ πάντα ἐκ λόγου τε καὶ ὑπ' ἀνάγκης.
Don't you think we should take into account the second part (πάντα ἐκ λόγου γίνεται) rather? 
"μάτην" means either "in vain" or "without reason"
"λόγος" = "reason"​


----------



## diamanti

Ευχαριστώ, Orthophron, για την αναγκαία συνεπικουρία. Υπέθεσα λεπτόν τον αστράγαλο της μικρής μας Πηνελόπης.


----------



## elineo

¿Estás segura que quieres la traducción griega antigua?


----------



## orthophron

The English translation (check here) of "Οὐδὲν χρῆμα μάτην γίνεται, ἀλλὰ πάντα ἐκ λόγου τε καὶ ὑπ' ἀνάγκης" is "Nothing occurs at random, but everything for a reason and by necessity".
I think you can just say "οὐδὲν χρῆμα μάτην γίνεται" (nothing occurs at random), as diamanti suggested or "πάντα ἐκ λόγου γίνεται" (everything occurs for a reason).

elineo correctly noticed it is in Ancient Greek; dictums usually remain unchangeable.


----------



## glavkos

Ματήν means vain , not random ...So the translation should be 

"Nothing occurs in vain, but everything for reason and by necessity"

What do you think about this version?


----------



## orthophron

glavkos said:


> Ματήν means vain , not random ...So the translation should be
> 
> "Nothing occurs in vain, but everything for reason and by necessity"
> 
> What do you think about this version?


*μάτην*, Dor. μάτᾱν [μᾰ], Adv. _*in vain*,_ h.Cer.308, _Pi.O.1.83_, etc.; μὴ πόνει μ. _A.Pr.44_; _βλέποντες ἔβλεπον μ._ ib._447_; _μ. ἐρεῖν_ ib._1007_; with a Noun, _τὸ μ. ἄχθος_ the _fruitless_ burden, _Id.Ag.165_ (lyr.); _Διὸς μ. ἄκοιτις_ his bedfellow _to no good end_, _S.Tr.1149_: as predicate, μ. ὁ μόχθος _A.Ch.521_.

*2* _*at random, without reason*_, οὔ σε μ. τιμῶσι _Thgn.523_; ὅρα μὴ μ. κόμπος ὁ λόγος ᾖ _Hdt.7.103_, cf. _E.Supp. 127_; οὐ γὰρ δίκαιον . . τοὺς κακοὺς μ. χρηστοὺς νομίζειν _S.OT609_; ἵνα μὴ μ. θαρρήσῃς _Pl.Tht.189d_; _ὁ νοσῶν μ._, i.e. he that is mad, _S.Aj.635_ (lyr.), cf. _Ar.Pax 95_ (anap.). 

*3* _idly, falsely_, λέγοντες εἴτ' ἀληθές, εἴτ' ἄρ' οὖν μ. _S.Ph.345_; λόγῳ μάτην θνῄσκοντες _Id.El.63_, cf. _1298_; _μ. βέβακεν_, of a dream, _A.Ag.423_ (lyr.). — Originally acc. of _μάτη_, and we find _εἰς μάτην_ in Luc._Trag._28,241, _Aristid.Or.33(51).3_; ἐπὶ μ. _POxy.530.8_ (ii A.D.). 

[From L-S dictionary]


----------

